# Is my platy pregnant?



## animalfarm190 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I know that there are a lot of platy pregnancy threads... but I can't really tell!!

I bought the fish a week ago... I sexed the fish and I know one is a boy (gonopodium) and one is a girl (lack of)...

the girl has some extra "baggage" and I just wanted someone else to tell me that she is... she hasn't eaten in the pictures and she hasn't gotten smaller so it can't be because she has a full bladder... I didn't know if this was the normal weight for a mickey mouse platy...

Please help!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

hey,

she looks pregnant to me....my mickey mouse dropped her fry when she was a little fatter than yours. 

if you dont mind me suggesting, keep an eye on her....if she's letting go of white color/transparent poop, she's almost ready.

all the best!


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

yea she is also very nice fish


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful Fish!:fish:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

lol love you new signature GL!


----------

